# Se quema la resistencia del calentador electrico



## ruso946 (Ene 19, 2020)

Buenas!
Tengo un calentador de agua, de esos que se cuelgan en el baño para la ducha cuando te cortan el gas, bien simples:
un tacho de agua con una resistencia "suncho" que se enchufa directamente a 220V.
El tema es que cuando me lo prestaron le tuve que cambiar la resistencia porque no funcionaba, y la que me vendió el ferretero no venía con especificaciones, pero parece de 1000 a 1500 watts
EStuvo funcionando por unos 2 meses hasta que dejó de funcionar.
Si la mido con un tester, me da circuito abierto. Supongo que se habrá quemado y la tengo que volver a cambiar.
La pregunta es si hay algún circuito que convenga agregar en serie o en paralelo para evitar que se queme.
Estuve googleando pero no encontré nada, por eso pregunto por acá.
Está conectado con un cable de 2x1mm y un enchufe de los buenos.
Adjunto fotos de cable enchufe y ducha.
Si precisan algun dato mas pàra orientarme no duden en pedirlo.
Gracias!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 19, 2020)

Hola, desconozco la vida útil de ésas resistencias, y más allá de la calidad de las mismas. Depende de la cantidad de horas en marcha, etc.
Y de si ha permanecido calentando SIN agua.
Por otro lado, la sección del cable para 1000-1500W debería ser de 1.5mm2.
Se calcula 4A por mm2 para uso continuo.


----------



## ruso946 (Ene 19, 2020)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, desconozco la vida útil de ésas resistencias, y más allá de la calidad de las mismas. Depende de la cantidad de horas en marcha, etc.
> Y de si ha permanecido calentando SIN agua.
> Por otro lado, la sección del cable para 1000-1500W debería ser de 1.5mm2.
> Se calcula 4A por mm2 para uso continuo.


Gracias por la respuesta.
Sí, lo de sin agua lo sabía, no ha sido ese el problema.
Voy a cambiar el cable, se usa alrededor de 15 minutos para que quede el agua caliente como para ducharse, en este tacho de 25 lts. pero que se usa con 20 aprox, nunca se llena todo.
El largo del cable de alimentacion es de 2,5 mts.
Veremos si alguien con experiencia en estos trastos sabe si esa es la duración aproximada de las resistencias y lo pone en el foro.
Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 20, 2020)

Si la resistencia es de buena calidad su vida es prolongada (Años), Revisa que sea para la tensión correcta y que se encuentre correctamente colocada.


----------



## ruso946 (Ene 20, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si la resistencia es de buena calidad su vida es prolongada (Años), Revisa que sea para la tensión correcta y que se encuentre correctamente colocada.


Si es de buena calidad, no tengo como comprobarlo. 
Estuvo 2 meses funcionando, así que supongo que eso muestra que es para a 220V. Tampoco puedo comprobarlo porque la venden así, suelta, en la ferretería.
Adjunto fotos de como está colocada, para que chequeen si hay algo inapropiado. Los bornes dónde se enchufa vienen ya incorporados; solo hay que sellar bien para que no pase el agua. 
Conocen algún lugar en CABA donde comprar de buena calidad?.
Voy a tener que seguir usándolo hasta que repongan el servicio de gas en el consorcio.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 20, 2020)

ruso946 dijo:


> Conocen algún lugar en CABA donde comprar de buena calidad?.


Había un negocio por Cordoba y Paraná (creo) llamado Casa Astri o algo así...y vendían resistencias y aislantes térmicos del tipo que se te ocurriera.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 20, 2020)

*Aquí *hay un par de proveedores de ese tipo de resistencia.

¿ Revisaste que la resistencia dañada no se encontrara corroída por el agua ?


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 20, 2020)

Si esa es la nueva, no me convence mucho.
A un familiar le paso de cambiar resistencias varias veces en menos de 1 año.
Yo tengo el que viene con el cable, llave y termostato incorporado.
Fijate de ir a otra casa de respuestos o ferreteria


----------



## ruso946 (Ene 20, 2020)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Si esa es la nueva, no me convence mucho.
> A un familiar le paso de cambiar resistencias varias veces en menos de 1 año.
> Yo tengo el que viene con el cable, llave y termostato incorporado.
> Fijate de ir a otra casa de respuestos o ferreteria


Recién fui a otro lugar y me ofrecieron de acero inoxidable en vez de cobre.
Soy ignorante en este tema.
Cuáles son mejores?


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 20, 2020)

El cobre transfiere mejor el calor, pero te va a rendir mejor la de acero y ademas evitas la oxidacion y corrosion que podrias tener con el cobre.

Espera que respondan otros, hablo segun conozco sobre metales y demas, pero no conozco las diferencias en éste tipo de elementos


----------



## peperc (Ene 20, 2020)

resistencia s de ese tipo ( en la foto se ve el deterioro) .
el punto de calentamiento extremo es donde conectas el cable.
ahi tenes que hacer un trabajo EXCELENTE, ( union, buen contacto)  , pero recontra bien.
y no debe pasar agua, para eso se debe aislar bien.

cada tantos meses le echas  un vistazo.

PD: eso de que no debe trabajar sin agua , es logico y "deberia de trabajar asi la cosa" :

1 -... calzados se llena de agua.
2 -- se conecta la energia 
3 ---- ya caliente el agua  se corta la energia.
4 -- se nos damos un bañito.
5 -- salimos de el agua y  nos secamos.

quizas vos, cumplas con eso, pero no todo el mundo en el gallinero hace eso .
todos dicen "pues yo no he sido , ha sido mi sombrero por distraido " ...
pero siempre hay alguno/a /e / @  que no cumple las normas y pretende  un baño mas largo , con la resistencia conectada y agregando agua al tun tun.


----------



## ruso946 (Ene 20, 2020)

peperc dijo:


> resistencia s de ese tipo ( en la foto se ve el deterioro) .
> el punto de calentamiento extremo es donde conectas el cable.
> ahi tenes que hacer un trabajo EXCELENTE, ( union, buen contacto)  , pero recontra bien.
> y no debe pasar agua, para eso se debe aislar bien.
> ...


Muchas gracias!
Y cuál convendría, la de cobre o la de acero inoxidable?


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 20, 2020)

Creo que quedo claro la corrosion y oxidacion del cobre... por ende...


----------



## DeadlyKiller (Sep 26, 2020)

Buenas tardes, tengo una ducha eléctrica marca Sole, esta dejó de calentar bien, o sea, tiene 3 niveles (1,2,3) el 1 calienta igual que el 3 y el 2 no calienta. Mi consulta es ¿Cómo se compra una resistencia de ese tipo? Porque al medir con el multímetro no me da un número. Los terminales de la derecha (en la imagen 1) tienen continuidad, los de la izquierda, no. Por eso creo que el problema es la resistencia. Encima de esta tiene lo siguiente: SC 230V 4.5KW 08 10 (imagen2), así supongo que se comprará en la ferretería?
Pdta1: El selector también puede ser el problema? Lo que pasa es que no entiendo bien cómo funciona este (imagen 3, lo negro, lo blanco era para regular el caudal del agua) creo que son interruptores, pero uno de ellos siempre tienen continuidad (no debería, a mi parecer), como digo, no sé cómo debería funcionar ese selector.
Pdta2: El termostato está bien, porque tiene continuidad y a cierta temperatura se abre (lo probé aparte).


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 26, 2020)

​El color de la resistencia mas clara no me gusta, tiene aspecto de estar dañada 

¿ Mediste continuidad, valor ohmico y aislación de las resistencias ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 26, 2020)

DeadlyKiller dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que no entiendo bien cómo funciona este




Nivel 1 = resistencia 1
Nivel 2 = resistencia 2
Nivel 3 = suma de las dos


----------



## DeadlyKiller (Sep 27, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ​El color de la resistencia mas clara no me gusta, tiene aspecto de estar dañada
> 
> ¿ Mediste continuidad, valor ohmico y aislación de las resistencias ?


Medí continuidad y hay continuidad en la de la derecha (en la imagen la que está hacia el lado del cable de tierra), en el de la izquierda no hay continuidad. Aislación? Bueno, saqué todos los cables y solo medí las resistencias y marca igual como lo acabo de explicar. Con respecto al valor óhmico no me da un número exacto: en el de la izquierda de da infinito y en el de la derecha da cero.


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Nivel 1 = resistencia 1
> Nivel 2 = resistencia 2
> Nivel 3 = suma de las dos


Sí, eso si lo entendí que en el nivel 1 usa una resistencia, en el 2, la resistencia 2 y en el 3, la suma de resistencias (pero en paralelo, para que disminuya su valor y caliente más), pero mi duda es que (en la imagen adjunta en este comentario) lo que está encerrado de rojo siempre tiene continuidad y lo que está de azul no tiene continuidad por más que gire la perilla (que es el que marca 1,2,3), para mí está mal eso porque debería tener continuidad solo cuando gira la perilla hacia el número que quiera. ¿Verdad? Por eso mi duda está qué es lo que da problemas: ¿El selector, la resistencia o ambas?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 27, 2020)

Mide el selector sin tensión de red, debe haber continuidad según selecciones 1, 2 o 3.
El común debe dar continuidad sólo con 1 en 1ra. Posición.
Luego dicho común debe dar continuidad con 2 en 2da. posición y.por último en posición 3, el común debe dar continuidad con 1 y 2.


----------



## DeadlyKiller (Sep 27, 2020)

DeadlyKiller dijo:


> Medí continuidad y hay continuidad en la de la derecha (en la imagen la que está hacia el lado del cable de tierra), en el de la izquierda no hay continuidad. Aislación? Bueno, saqué todos los cables y solo medí las resistencias y marca igual como lo acabo de explicar. Con respecto al valor óhmico no me da un número exacto: en el de la izquierda de da infinito y en el de la derecha da cero.
> 
> Sí, eso si lo entendí que en el nivel 1 usa una resistencia, en el 2, la resistencia 2 y en el 3, la suma de resistencias (pero en paralelo, para que disminuya su valor y caliente más), pero mi duda es que (en la imagen adjunta en este comentario) lo que está encerrado de azul siempre tiene continuidad y lo que está de rojo no tiene continuidad por más que gire la perilla (que es el que marca 1,2,3), para mí está mal eso porque debería tener continuidad solo cuando gira la perilla hacia el número que quiera. ¿Verdad? Por eso mi duda está qué es lo que da problemas: ¿El selector, la resistencia o ambas?


Me había equivocado en mencionar los colores


Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Mide el selector sin tensión de red, debe haber continuidad según selecciones 1, 2 o 3.
> El común debe dar continuidad sólo con 1 en 1ra. Posición.
> Luego dicho común debe dar continuidad con 2 en 2da. posición y.por último en posición 3, el común debe dar continuidad con 1 y 2.


No pasa lo que usted dice, el azul siempre tiene continuidad por más que este en "off" y al mover la perilla sigue igual: solo el azul presenta continuidad


----------

